# Dry cat food combination?



## GoldfishAtHeart (Dec 11, 2013)

So my hedgie Astrid is 6 weeks old, I just got her last Wednesday and I'm trying to transition her into eating better food (the breeder was feeding her equal portions of Purina One Smartblend chicken and rice cat food and Spikes Delite...). Needless to say, I feel like she should be getting fed a much more nutritious diet. I'm thinking about mixing together Natural Balance green pea amd duck formula, Blue Buffalo longevity for mature cats, and Innova weight management adult dry cat food. Does this sound like a good combination or will it be too much/rich for her little tummy? What would you all recommend for a well balanced combination?


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Those are all good choices.
It will depend on what her tummy and taste buds dictate.

We tried Blue Buffalo but it was too rich for our girl. She loves Merrik Bistro though. Right now we have her on a mix of that and the breeders mix. 

Next up we are trying Chicken Soup Lite. I liked the Blue Buffalo better in theory, but it upset her system... I will be supplementing with lean cooked meats, and fresh fruits and veggies and eventually want to add a 3rd food in my dry mix, possibly a dog kibble that I'll crush for the sake of variety.


----------



## GoldfishAtHeart (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok great! Hopefully Astrid likes this food. Do I need to grind it up or will she be ok eating it like it is?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's up to you - a lot of people (especially recently) crush even cat kibbles up a little bit to make it easier for them to eat. They can manage it whole usually...but as one mod has said, it looks kind of like they're chewing on ice cubes. A lot of people agree & feel better crushing it, just in case.


----------

